# Membership at Riveroaks



## Me Died Blue (Feb 27, 2005)

This morning, I met with the elders of Riveroaks, and was accepted as a member. I enjoyed talking with them, and I'm excited to be a part of a like-minded body of believers now, and look forward to what it will bring in the coming days. I was also assigned a shepherding elder, which is something totally new to me. Praise God for His goodness in preserving and using His Church!

P. S. Thanks again, John, for everything you've done in introducing me to Riveroaks and getting me in-touch with Tom and Rhiannon.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 27, 2005)

May God bless you in your new official church home, Chris!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 27, 2005)

Congrats brother!


----------



## Irishcat922 (Feb 27, 2005)

Congrats brother.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 27, 2005)

Congrats as well 

blade


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 28, 2005)

Congrats Chris.


----------



## lwadkins (Feb 28, 2005)

Congratulations Chris!


----------



## jfschultz (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> This morning, I met with the elders of Riveroaks, and was accepted as a member. I enjoyed talking with them, and I'm excited to be a part of a like-minded body of believers now, and look forward to what it will bring in the coming days. I was also assigned a shepherding elder, which is something totally new to me. Praise God for His goodness in preserving and using His Church!
> 
> P. S. Thanks again, John, for everything you've done in introducing me to Riveroaks and getting me in-touch with Tom and Rhiannon.



 and 

I sorry to have missed out on that. Yesterday was the first time in years that I was in town but did not get to church. (Thankfully my doctor's office is open on Sundays.) At least I'm feeling much better today.

You were placed under the particular care of one of the rulling elders at Riveroaks. With your, Tom's, and Rhiannon's schedule, one thing you will miss the shepherding groups. When the monthly Lord's Supper is held during the morning service, there is a short evening service to allow time for the shepherding groups to meet with their RE and share conserns for prayer.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks, everyone!



> _Originally posted by jfschultz_
> I sorry to have missed out on that.



Nothing happened in the service, I just met with them in Pastor Spink's office during the Sunday school time, since the missions focus was still going on, and all the classes met together in the sanctuary. They asked me about my upbringing and family, and my journey to Christ and to the Reformed faith, and how I found Riveroaks and why I wanted to join.



> _Originally posted by jfschultz_
> Yesterday was the first time in years that I was in town but did not get to church. (Thankfully my doctor's office is open on Sundays.) At least I'm feeling much better today.



That's good to hear. On a side note, I'll continue to pray for your eyes as well.



> _Originally posted by jfschultz_
> You were placed under the particular care of one of the rulling elders at Riveroaks. With your, Tom's, and Rhiannon's schedule, one thing you will miss the shepherding groups. When the monthly Lord's Supper is held during the morning service, there is a short evening service to allow time for the shepherding groups to meet with their RE and share conserns for prayer.



My shepherding elder is Brad Harris, and he explained how that works to me after the other elders had left.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Feb 28, 2005)

Riveroaks?? This isn't one of those new age, druid churches, is it? 

Congrats.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 28, 2005)

That part of the name was made as a reference to Psalm 1, in the description of the righteous man as "a tree planted by streams of water that yields its fruit in its season, and its leaf does not wither."


----------



## daveb (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm happy for you Chris. God is good!


----------



## bond-servant (Feb 28, 2005)

Congrats Chris!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> That part of the name was made as a reference to Psalm 1, in the description of the righteous man as "a tree planted by streams of water that yields its fruit in its season, and its leaf does not wither."



Cool! One of my favorite psalms...


----------



## jfschultz (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> ...



I have set up a RRPC group on my cell phone and configured it to use "Arlington" as the ringtone. In the Trinity Psalter, this is the tune for Psalm 1.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jfschultz_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



Nice!


----------

